# What will the elements do to my motor?



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

At least series DC motors aren't weatherproof by design. Their IP class is something like 23. Cover band will keep squirrels and mice from entering the motor, thats it. In my opinion any other proofing is not required though some splash covers may prolong motor life.

I've been using my Kostov 220V for 1.5 years now. No added protection, been driving in heavy rain and snowstorms, no problems so far. Happy driving.


----------



## crashedup (Oct 28, 2008)

So some type of splash guard is recomended?


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Your controllers and other electronics are probably more liable to be damaged than your motor. Some here are going with full belly pans for component protection and improved aero.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

If you seal the compartment from the elements you will need to provide adequate ventilation for the motor and other electronic components.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

If you provide a positive pressure to your motor, things do not get into it.

sheet metal band around it on one end with an electric blower. Another band on the other end with an exhaust duct to go up and away from the dirty area. 

At least that is how the old Jet Electricas were. Good old Texan ingenuity. 

Miz


----------

